
Why are doughnut boxes pink? - ALee
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-pink-doughnut-boxes-20170525-htmlstory.html
======
27182818284
Needs "in California" or something.

None of the boxes here are pink that I can think of. Lots of white and
yellows.

